# Backhoe on city streets



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

drove My backhoe 8 miles to a project,no trailer yet . saved $200 on way.
What's the farthest You've drove one on th street?


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

22 miles

and enforcement will tag you.
Can't remember what it cost the other guy... long time ago..
r


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

I've driven mine 5 miles. It was all back roads though.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I see them and front loaders driving all over the place around here... They have license plates just like cars and it you got plates you are allowed to drive on the streets.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

This is a common site here. along the way 3 different police cars past me. Next project is 50 ft. of sewer lateral on the way back.
Lucky timing!


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> 22 miles
> 
> and enforcement will tag you.


LEO would have to be a pretty big dick to tag you for that. 

I accidentally took out a stoplight pole plowing snow with a bobcat when I was 18 after 36 hours nonstop (big blizzard). They first officer wanted to give me a ticket and asked what the license plate number of the bobcat was. Luckily the next squad pulled up just as she was asking and he started laughing. No ticket, insurance covered the stoplight. It was a big one too, about three lanes wide. I turned around with the arms up (remember no sleep for a long time) and hit the pole bringing the whole thing down in a huge display of sparks. 

Good times.


----------



## BeetsZ71 (Nov 16, 2006)

No tickets to give around here. We road our backhoes everywhere. We take them on 1+ hour trips one way all the time.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Driftwood said:


> What's the farthest You've drove one on th street?


+/- 20 miles.
When I was 19 y/o I spent a week running a Case 580 CK on rental for an employer digging samples for embankment material for a proposed dam. I did some of the craziest things you could imagine to get that backhoe around in a wooded region that is now at the bottom of a lake.The day I finished (February in Maryland) I drove the machine about 2 hous back to the shop - open cab. I'm even proud to say I put up $15 of my own money for fuel to get it back without crying to someone beforehand.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Probably only a mile at the most. Any farther than that and we will just throw it on the trailer.


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

From just looking at the map i would say it was over 50 miles, I started in MD, mobiled across one county into PA, across another county, then back into MD to the job. That would be the longest, but i've done alot of shorter trips, cross county.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

farthest i've run the roads is around 3 miles.


----------

